# table edge bit



## BruceR (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Y'all,

I'm building some speaker boxes. 
The 12" speakers will go inside the box.
I want to use something like a 'table edge" bit to form a flare on the baffle board in front of the speaker.

I can't yet post URLs so just search for:
Table Edge Thumbnail Bit - SKU# JL803C 
to see one version of what I am talking about.

I would like a bit with at least 3/4" cutting depth and 1.5" cutting width.
I don't need the fingernail part of the cutter noted above(other than for strength).

I know this is close to shaper cutter territory...

Any suggestions?

Thanks and good health, Weogo


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

BruceR said:


> I would like a bit with at least 3/4" cutting depth and 1.5" cutting width.
> I don't need the fingernail part of the cutter noted above(other than for strength).
> 
> I know this is close to shaper cutter territory...
> ...


The classic approach would be a round-over bit where radiuses up to 1.5" are available (which makes for a 3.5" diameter cutter since it's a bearing guided bit and most use a 1/2" bearing allowing a 3/8" bearing to be used to cut a bead instead). A big bit opening and router table are required.

Shaper cutters will get you up to 2".

Various companies (Tape-Ease being the first which comes to mind) sell MDF quarter rounds with radiuses up to 6". For painted speakers one could make composite corners. For wood speakers you could turn balls on a lathe and slice and dice on the band saw.

For sub-woofers it's purely cosmetic. For tweeters there are practical effects on diffraction and inches plural are a good idea.


----------



## BruceR (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Drew, 

You are correct on all accounts. 
If I can find it, I would rather have the larger diameter / shallower depth because I don't want a really thick baffle.

These will be stage monitor speakers, with B&C 12CNX coax drivers.

Thanks! Bruce


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI BruceR

Take a look at the bits below they may fit the bill 

Thumbnail Table Edge Router Bits


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_table_edge.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katana_bits5.htm

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setdrop.htm


=========



BruceR said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> I'm building some speaker boxes.
> The 12" speakers will go inside the box.
> ...


----------



## BruceR (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for the reply and links!

Good health, Bruce


----------



## huntyre (Feb 13, 2012)

*Definately into shaper territory*

Bruce,
That is definitely a big cut  for a router... even with a really sharp carbide bit. you might get away with it by making multiple smaller cuts an then taping the edge to ensure your last passes are even however, you still run the risk of tearout laterally across the cut. Alternately, you might cut the angles on a table saw, then use the router to form the final shape you want.
btw, is this for speaker acoustics, or appearance?
-Huntyre



Hi Y'all,

I'm building some speaker boxes. 
The 12" speakers will go inside the box.
I want to use something like a 'table edge" bit to form a flare on the baffle board in front of the speaker.

I can't yet post URLs so just search for:
Table Edge Thumbnail Bit - SKU# JL803C 
to see one version of what I am talking about.

I would like a bit with at least 3/4" cutting depth and 1.5" cutting width.
I don't need the fingernail part of the cutter noted above(other than for strength).

I know this is close to shaper cutter territory...

Any suggestions?

Thanks and good health, Weogo[/QUOTE]


----------



## BruceR (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Jim, 
Indeed, that would be a big bit.
The speakers have been built with flat fronts.
The radius was not for cosmetics but for a horn flare with slightly smoother acoustical transition and a bit of directivity from the horn.

Thanks and good health, Bruce


----------

